# 1/350 SS Botany Bay updated scratch-build project.



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

I've seen the other threads here about building the DY-100 to go with the TOS E, but I wanted to do a version that was more like what such a craft would really have looked like, given the state of real-life spaceflight in the late 90s. In searching for ideas, I found these:





































Lots more pics, including schematics, can be found here.

The design is by Paul Davies.

As you can see, this reflects spaceflight developments in our timeline, and the detail, IMHO, is stunning detail - right down to the 3 NERVA nuclear engines. 

I won't be reproducing this bolt-for-bolt, but it will be my rough guide. As it seems like Jefferies was positing a converted sub for the main body, I've just ordered a 1/350 Seawolf class submarine kit (the Seawolf, coincidentally, is the exact length of the Botany Bay), and I will continue the build from there. It's been awhile since I've done a complete scratch-build like this, so wish me luck. I'll keep y'all abreast as I work through it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm seeing broken links for the pictures.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> I'm seeing broken links for the pictures.


Thanks for pointing that out. Links should work now. :thumbsup:


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

That is pretty neat.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

OK, that's got my interest.  That is a very realistic looking take on the subject.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

The 1/200 scale AMT Saturn 1B second stage/ Saturn V third stage would be a good starting place for the tank section ahead of the NERVA engines. The Titan second stage from the same AMT Rocket set combined with parts of the Saturn V First stage engines would be a good start for the NERVA engine assemblies. 
Of course using those parts the scale would be wrong, the model would be 25 to 30 inches long.
Now that I have seen this, I want to build it.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Parts suggestions?*

So, the propellant tanks supplying the NERVA engines will be the S-IVB 3rd stage of the AMT 1/200 Saturn V, both because it's about the right size, and because I already have 3 kits. I'll use the F-1 rocket engines and modify them accordingly.

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to build/where to buy something similar to the framework between the propulsion module and the crew module?


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

kenlee said:


> The 1/200 scale AMT Saturn 1B second stage/ Saturn V third stage would be a good starting place for the tank section ahead of the NERVA engines. The Titan second stage from the same AMT Rocket set combined with parts of the Saturn V First stage engines would be a good start for the NERVA engine assemblies.


Sounds like we're on the same wavelength! :wave:



kenlee said:


> Now that I have seen this, I want to build it.


I know, right? Build one with me!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice. I would guess if Star Trek was made today, this is more like what the Botany Bay would have looked like.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DY-100 outfitted for Mars explration.*

Apparently, the original designer, Paul Davies, decided to make a version outfitted for a trip to Mars, complete with a lifting body RV, and a number of capsules as well. 

There are some excellent elevations of that version here.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

swbell3 said:


> So, the propellant tanks supplying the NERVA engines will be the S-IVB 3rd stage of the Airfix 1/144 Saturn V, both because it's about the right size, and because I already have 3 kits. I'll use the F-1 rocket engines and modify them accordingly.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to build/where to buy something similar to the framework between the propulsion module and the crew module?


It looks like a Space 1999 Eagle frame work may work for this.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Progress report*

The trusswork and the tankage within will be "borrowed" from the Revell Germany 1/144 ISS. The hull front end is from the Bronco 1/350 Seawolf fast attack sub (since the scale of the finished model will be 1/350, it can easily be postulated that the forward sections of the subs were recycled into spacecraft).

I'll post some pictures tomorrow of the "model kit" that I've put together along with a parts list for anyone else interested.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

The parts I'm scavenging come from these model kits:










They are:

Bronco 1/350 Seawolf, kit # NB5001
Revell (Germany) 1/144 International Space Station, kit # 04841
AMT 1/200 Man in Space Rocket Collection, kit # 30037 (x2)

Below is an elevation of the original DY-100, blown up to 1/350 scale. It works out to just over 12". I am still picking 
through looking for the perfect parts for much of it, but as you can see, The Seawolf is perfect for the main hull.

The engine pod lying to the right, is what I think a follow-on NERVA engine would look like if produced in the late '90s - 
NERVA II, as it were. It still needs more detail, but that's the core of it.

The rocket motor itself is composed of the lower part of an F1 engine, the command/service module (without the nose 
cap for the capsule), and one of the J2 nozzles for the Saturn V 2nd stage. I'll go into more detail on that later.

The propellant tank is the S-IVB stage of the Saturn. There will be 3 NERVA II/propellant tank assemblies, side by side, 
for propulsion. I'd like something a bit smaller for the propellant tanks, but I can't think of anything the right size that I have 3 of... 










I'll have all the parts sorted after the weekend hopefully. Stay tuned for the rest of the story.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

It's the first time I've looked at the Botany Bay and thought it looked good.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

The NERVA II core engine cluster. Obviously, a great deal of detailing lies ahead.

As noted previously, al these parts are from the AMT 1/200 Man In Space kit. These parts are used:

1) J2 engine nozzle from Saturn V second stage
2) apollo capsule and heat shield from Saturn V or 1B (nose cap of capsule not used)
3) Apollo service module
4) engine skirt from the Saturn V F1 engines

I will be building a combination radiation shield / frame which wraps around the front and sides. That framework will also contain maneuvering thrusters, and the deployed heat radiators.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

kenlee said:


> ...I am clustering the engine and fuel tank assemblies...


I saw your pics, very nice. I actually prefer the way you're doing them, but I'm trying to stay within the (very) general layout of the original design. It'll be cool to see where our two imaginations take this thing.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Another update*

Here is the DY-100A partially assembled and laid out to give an idea how it will eventually look.

The hull section from the 1/350 Seawolf turned out nicely as far as size and fit are concerned. The numbered sections were lifted from the 1/144 ISS kit. The part numbers are:

1) parts #101 & 102

2) parts # 77 and 78

I trimmed the front 5/8" off assembly 1 so it would fit better with the Seawolf hull.










I am going to custom design the cargo pods to fit the cylindrical shape, rather than the awkwardly shaped ones on the studio miniature. They've just never looked right to me. I'll put up a sketch of what I have in mind soon.

I'm still not happy using the 1/200 S-IVBs as propellant tanks. They just seem too fat to me (they're almost 1-1/2" diameter). Does anybody have an idea what I could use that would be about 1" dia. instead?


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Schematics - request for input*

This is how I decided to make the cargo pods - let me know what you think.










Also, after sleeping on it, I finally put my finger on why the NERVA propellant tanks were bugging me. It wasn't their size, it was that they just didn't look even remotely like Botany Bay propulsion section. So I came up with something that I think accomplishes that while still looking like something that might have really been designed in the late '90s.










Please let me know what you think, and feel free to contribute any ideas or critiques on either piece.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow! This is an amazing concept. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> Wow! This is an amazing concept. Can't wait to see it finished.


I concur!


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

So, once I got started in my Canvas drawing program, it was hard to stop. Here's what the DY-100A should look like, more or less, when it's finished:










It scales out to 452ft. That's about 100' longer than Botany Bay, but I can live with that. (Maybe I'll shorten the distance between the cargo pods and the propulsion section?)

I'm starting to get excited about this - I think it's gonna turn out looking pretty nice!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

From a purely artistic point of view I'd suggest to lengthen the cargo section even more to fit one additional set of containers.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is getting really cool lookin'!


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*3d color elevation*



Opus Penguin said:


> Wow! This is an amazing concept. Can't wait to see it finished.





Prowler901 said:


> This is getting really cool lookin'!


Thanks, folks! That really means a lot to me.

Here she is, in living color, with a load of cargo containers in full commercial livery, and solar panels/heat exchangers extended.










I _really_ need to get off the computer and back to working the plastic...


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

No Weyland-Yutani containers? Everyone's gonna make it back in one piece on this ship, then... :devil:

This is going to be freaking fantastic when it's done!


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Carl_G said:


> No Weyland-Yutani containers? Everyone's gonna make it back in one piece on this ship, then...!


Hmmm...well, I'll need more for the other side of the model. How about this?










I'm working on the master pattern for the containers right now. As soon as I have some interesting pix to share, I'll put'em up.


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

swbell3 said:


> Hmmm...well, I'll need more for the other side of the model. How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the LV-426 reference there on the side...


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> I like the LV-426 reference there on the side...


I wondered who would catch that...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

swbell3 said:


> I wondered who would catch that...


Who here wouldn't?:wave:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Who here wouldn't?:wave:


Well, I didn't...


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Star Trek: Into Darkness REVEALED*

Hey, I think we may have stumbled upon the actual plotline of ST:ID!

The movie opens with our heroes saving some primitive aliens from a cataclysmic volcanic eruption in a way that violates the prime directive while earning the entire crew a Presidential Unit Citation. After taking a victory lap through the ocean of the alien world, _Enterprise_, tipped off via subspace by the elder Spock, intercepts _Botany Bay_ in deep space in order to prevent the whole Khan mess from happening. 

Unbeknownst to them, a cargo container full of xenomorphs had long ago cracked open, allowing them to impregnate most of Khan's "supermen," though Khan seems to be missing. Upon beaming them aboard, the crew starts disappearing a few at a time, then...the alien warriors appear. 

The _Enterprise_ crew desperately tries to save the ship, and Earth, fighting heroically to the last redshirt. Finally, with all hope lost, the crew all dead or cocooned, _Enterprise_ falls from of orbit and, out of control, crashes in San Francisco Bay, taking a substantial portion of the City by the Bay with her. As the dust begins to settle, the camera zooms in on "John Harrison" climbing from the rubble, surveying the destruction, and saying evilly, "Perhaps I've found a _different_ hell in which to rule..." We hear a scream in the distance as an alien warrior finds its first Earth victim. On a minor chord, we fade to black, and...credits. :tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

:tongue: indeed! 
:lol:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

swbell3 said:


> Hmmm...well, I'll need more for the other side of the model. How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mwahahahah! 

Nicely done, good sir.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*PLEASE READ: I would appreciate your input.*

While I was working on the master for the cargo containers there was just something that bugged me about the shape. From an industrial design perspective, it's not practical - they wouldn't stack well, etc.

So, I thought about another shape that would go with the storage idea, _and_ be practical, and I came up with this:










I think it's a better design, because they can be stacked or latched together from any side, not matter which end is pointing where. If fact, I liked this design so much that I created a corporate logo for it's fictional manufacturer:










having said all that, I'd like your input. Which container do _you_ like better?










And if you like #1 better, do you think it should be shorter, like #2, or long, as first designed? For reference, here's how they would look on the ship:










Thanks for taking the time to give your input.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Container #1, long version.

Looking really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I like the original shape better, #2. 

By the way, nice job on the logo... reminds me of Gamesters of Triskelion.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

I really like the end cap of style 1, but the "yoyodyne" lettering looks too stretched. How about taking the side of style 2 and putting the yoyodyne name between the 2 grey panels?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Proper2 said:


> By the way, nice job on the logo... reminds me of Gamesters of Triskelion.





kenlee said:


> I knew that logo looked familiar.


_DAMN._ And here I was so proud of myself for coming up with something original. I guess there truly is nothing new under the sun.:freak:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

We know that the _Botany Bay_ was commandeered by Khan and his crew. It made me wonder what a typical DY-100 would look like in every day service.

I think that it would look something like this: a DY-100A in the livery of ISA, the *I*nternational *S*pace *A*gency, making regular cargo runs between Earth, the Moon, and Mars.










Why, you might ask, am I still drawing stuff on my computer instead of finishing the model? Because I'm waiting for a miter box and razor saw to get here so that I can cut parts accurately in order to finish the ship.I really hate having half my modeling equipment in storage...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

kenlee said:


> While I like the look of the "TriLock" container, the core that the containers attach to will have to be changed to a hexagonal shape instead of octagonal since the triangular shape of the "TriLock" container makes a hexagonal shape when arranged together.



I can see why you'd get the impression that the core's cross-section is an octagon, but that's an optical illusion - it's actually a chamfered hexagon. A cross-section of the core looks like this:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Brainstorming*

Having to wait for the tools to continue the actual build imparts one advantage - the only thing I can do while waiting is think about how things go together and figure out how to do it.

The downside is that it's frustrating to wait. The upside is that I end up with a much better-looking end product. Behold:










1. Carrying a full load-out of cargo containers.
2. carrying a partial load, exposing the core and locking clamps,
3. Configured as she was when _Enterprise_ found her, and
4. No containers, displaying the entire re-worked core.

For comparison, here's what the core looked like before:










I think the re-worked design looks much more realistic. What do you think?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! I like the "configured as she was when Enterprise found her" version. To me it holds more of a Star Trek relationship and an interesting comparison with the Original Series model. Would be fun to display your version next to a Fantastic Plastic build of Khan's ship of the same scale.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a starting point for scratch building:


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Update*

Here's a cross-section I did so that I could wrap my mind around what needs to go where:



Now that I've got that down, and my tools have arrived, it's time to get back to bending plastic! Tomorrow, I start on the propulsion module!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## vulcangodoffire (Oct 7, 2009)

any progress on this im VERY interested to see how this pans out


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had to set aside the project for a bit, due to real-world obligations. On the plus side, It's given me a chance to gather every last thing I need to continue. I should be getting back in the swing of things in the next week or so - I'll be sure to post an update as soon as I do. I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out, myself.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Scott1768 said:


> I had to set aside the project for a bit, due to real-world obligations. On the plus side, It's given me a chance to gather every last thing I need to continue. I should be getting back in the swing of things in the next week or so - I'll be sure to post an update as soon as I do. I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out, myself.


I know how that is, my friend!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ironically, I finished out a complete set of schematics long before getting back to the physical model. Here is the result of _that_ project:





































Ah, the life of an ADHD model builder. Now it's time to get back to bending plastic, before some other _shiny_ distracts me!

____
* there's more information on the schematics here, if you're interested.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Scott1768 said:


> Ah, the life of an ADHD model builder. Now it's time to get back to bending plastic, before some other _shiny_ distracts me!



I am finding that truth to be both a boon and a bane... 

One the one hand, there are so many disparate leads when approaching a model that, unless you've already done it all before, it can be full of fascinating distractions.
At the moment, I am traveling down the Arduino "Rabbithole", and there are so many things it can do to add life to a project, it is a well-spring of ideas.

Of course, that then entails figuring out what parts you need, ordering them and then experimenting. A time-consuming process (but a fun one). 

But once you get an idea, it is very hard to just "leave it out" and not try to figure out how to incorporate it in.


----------

